# Chips from EDO Ram



## Moo (Aug 12, 2012)

Hay forum, got a bunch of chips here (435 grams) I scrapped of edo ram modules. wondering if theres any gold in them and how to process.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 12, 2012)

They do have gold bonding wires, I processed quite a lot of them. Check my guide on how to process them in my signature line.


----------



## Moo (Aug 12, 2012)

Excellent guide patnor, just read it great info thankyou. you have rekindled my enthusiasm for these chips now ill collect some 8 kg or so and go for it methinks


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Patnor,

Thank you so much for your flat pack info. I've been chrushing them and saving the square/retangular discs in the middle because they are mostly silver and copper, but I did not know about the gold. I am sooooooo glad that I have saved the crushed up black stuff. Thank you again. It was awesome.

larry


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 25, 2012)

That things you were saving are called dies. I do not save them but I collect them for lasersteve one of admins here, he collect them for some art work. I do not think there is something valuable on them maybe some minuscule amount of gold braze on sides where bonding wires were attached. However they are pain in the ass when crushed with rest of chip as they are hard and glass like. 

All your gold is in crushed material. Crush it some more and pan. You may want to slightly incinerate more and use magnet to remove magnetic metal pins. Non magnetic will be removed either in sieve or in Nitric. If you will be crushing material too hard that may result in some of bonding wires will get smeared on pins, I was thinking why they are golden after smashing them for 30 minutes with rest of uncrushed material


----------



## Oz (Aug 26, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> That things you were saving are called dies. I do not save them but I collect them for lasersteve one of admins here, he collect them for some art work.


I would enjoy seeing that art.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 29, 2012)

It's definitely a back burner project, so don't count on seeing it anytime soon, especially with the near miss we just had with Isaac and the huge work load I'm under these days.

I will post a photo of the piece when it's done.

Steve


----------

